# Is It Necessary To Partition Sd Card Anymore?



## mr_brady (Jun 15, 2011)

I know in the original Android days, partitioning your SD card could help the system run more effeciently. Does this still hold true with Gingerbread-based ROMs?

Guide to Partitioning SD Card:





Droid X Liberty 1.0


----------



## WaVeS (Oct 17, 2011)

I personally haven't partitioned my SD card since my G1. I don't know if it has an advantage or not anymore. I'm curious about this too.


----------



## lucky151 (Oct 31, 2011)

Partiton the sdcard will damage to your battery life, sdcard's frequently read&write will decrease your batter life


----------



## mr_brady (Jun 15, 2011)

I'm also wondering if this partition method would affect the overall speed of the phone. I have a 32 GB (Class 4) SD in my Droid X. It reads quick, but writes slow.


----------



## jHutch (Nov 12, 2011)

The main reason I partitioned my sd card before was for dtapps2sd. But, with this phone, theres no need for it anymore...

sent from my dRo1d X (that loves +1s) via wap.mycricket.com


----------



## jHutch (Nov 12, 2011)

lucky151 said:


> Partiton the sdcard will damage to your battery life, sdcard's frequently read&write will decrease your batter life


Umm all it does is split your card up. It does nothing to battery life whatsoever....

sent from my dRo1d X (that loves +1s) via wap.mycricket.com


----------

